# pvc versus copper



## ELM (Jan 10, 2005)

Which material for new construction? On the supply side that is.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Copper supply, PVC drain.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Most of the new municipal supplies that I deal with are polyethylene or pvc, and a few copper. Since I have to ground the water supply to the electrical service equipment within 5' of where it enters the building, I get to be intimately famaliar with the water supply materials. In my area, before about 1970, everything was galvanized. Copper until about the 90's sometime. Polyethylene and pvc lately intermixed with copper for the old timers.


----------



## ELM (Jan 10, 2005)

If you were building your own house, which would you prefer? How does joint strength and burst strength compare?
Thanks!


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 18, 2005)

I will take the PVC myself. Mine has been in use for years without a problem. Some claim that PVC is less chance to burst from freezing than copper. The houses I have seen lately have copper coming into the house to a manifold and then has flexible plastic lines coming off it for the different faucets. A whole lot easier and faster to install. Don't know how long they have been using it and how dependable it is though.


----------



## ContractorSon (Feb 4, 2005)

oldgoat said:


> I will take the PVC myself. Mine has been in use for years without a problem. Some claim that PVC is less chance to burst from freezing than copper. The houses I have seen lately have copper coming into the house to a manifold and then has flexible plastic lines coming off it for the different faucets. A whole lot easier and faster to install. Don't know how long they have been using it and how dependable it is though.


The material you are referring to is called "Pex" I believe. 
Uses a manifold to distribute the water to various locations throughout the home,and is installed like Romex!


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

I've heard it argues both ways as far freezing of the different materials goes. Pex obvisously passes code, as it's widely used in new residential and light commercial construction. If a client specifies copper, I'll use it and charge for it, if they have no preference, I go with the pex everytime. It's way cheaper, 100' roll of 1/2" pex is just over $30, ten 10' sections of 1/2" copper @ $6.79 ea, total $68, you do the math. As far as ease of installation, pex hands down is quicker and easier to do.

I would be real interested in seeing any lab reports or testing results showing one was actually superior to the other if anybody has such they'd like to share.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sticking with copper until all of the new stuff has been field tested as long as it has been.

A lot of PVC installed in the 70's is now impossibly brittle for reasons unknown and I have observed a few failures with polyethylene due to chemical attack, sources also unknown. I'm staying with old tried and true.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> I'm staying with old tried and true.


'Nuff said!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Wasn't there a concern a few years back on using plastic pipe for supply lines? I remember it was fears to cause cancer. I don't like the idea of drinking water that ran through plastic. I know running the lines will clear it but who actually does that.
I will stick to copper. I know it is good for your body also. From a business stand point I can see the pluses of the PEX but for my house and my customers it will stay copper.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Paul, PVC was leaching into the water, that aspect was cured many years ago. I'm not sure if it's ageing or chlorinates that cause it to turn brittle. Obviously the industry is pretty tight-lipped about this and I've been out of the 'inside' loop for a few years.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Another thing I heard of PVC lines was mold growing in them. Whether true or not I don't know. Most of the new construction I am seeing now is the poly lines with copper hard lines for faucet/fixture attachment. Will be interesting to see what happens down the road with the new stuff.


----------

